# I gave my bird a New Years Day bath and he wasn't happy.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 1, 2020)

My bird hates taking a bath. If I don't spray him once in awhile he begins to smell like a chicken yard. I Take him and his cage into the bath tub and lightly mist him. My hubby has it has hot as the Sahara in our TV room so he dries in no time. I did this in the morning and he is still ignoring me.

He always gets over it though. A couple of honey nut Cheerios usually does the trick.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2020)

Ha!  He looks funny wet!  I grew up having parakeets.  I remember them diving chest first into their water like a bird bath.  They like it better when it's their own choice I suppose.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2020)

Awww, he's so cute when he's mad.


----------



## Doomp (Jan 1, 2020)

I love birds but never owned one. Don't they get mites if you aren't careful? I would have thought he'd enjoy a bath. What do I know.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 1, 2020)

Doomp said:


> I love birds but never owned one. Don't they get mites if you aren't careful? I would have thought he'd enjoy a bath. What do I know.


I bet it's because of what Pepper said,  "They like it better when it's their own choice I suppose. "  I have a glass lasagna pan in the back yard filled with fresh water for the birds and my outdoor tortoise (she's asleep now).  I always see the doves and finches get in there and splash around in the hot summer.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 1, 2020)

Doomp said:


> I love birds but never owned one. Don't they get mites if you aren't careful? I would have thought he'd enjoy a bath. What do I know.


Doomp, birds do get mites but I've never had one that had them and I've had several different types of birds. I keep the cage spotlessly clean and because his cage mates have flown over the rainbow bridge years ago I doubt he will get them. 
He does prefer to take a bath when he wants it but in the winter I do it when I know the room is nice and warm and sunny. In the summer I put a pan of water near the cage because his door is open and he can fly around the porch and get to it. Even then I end up misting him. I guess he is just a dirty bird. lol


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 1, 2020)

Great cockatiel! 

My Zola never has had a bath or misting. His cage gets a little trashed, from cleaning to cleaning, but after twenty-seven years, things are the way they are. 

He's a great singer, and we do duets each night, before bed. He used to whistle a few TV show theme songs, but took to free form work, after his lady love, Jacque, became late, some twenty years ago. He's a good, bad bird. He still tries to bite me each and every time I give him new food. He apparently never heard the tune: Don't bite the hand that feeds you!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2020)

He sure is a cutie pie Ruth.  My birds won't take a bath when I put their little tub out.  I may give them a good misting, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2020)

Awww, sweet little Kerby!  You're a good loving mama to him....hugs for both of you, Happy New Year! ❤


----------

